# RCI Trade for Kidani



## sdbrier (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there any possible way to capture a Grand Villa through a trade? Is this unrealistic? Would a trade for 2 2 bedrooms be easier?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 15, 2014)

A very (very!) few 3BRs have popped up at SSR and OKW over the years, so it might be possible, but it's just this side of miracle.  Two 2BRs are more likely, but even that's going to be a little tough at any but the largest DVC resorts.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 15, 2014)

Two 2BR units is FAR easier. Start your searches as far in advance as possible. 

We've done three like that before (including one stay at two BLT 2BR units earlier this month).


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info. We're also thinking about an off-site vacation home rental.
I'd be renting points off my brother as he has a lot of Wyndam points at his disposal. So waiting for an exchange to come through is a lot harder than just renting the house.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 15, 2014)

For a larger group, a vacation home might be the right way to go.  Tons of really nice ones just a stone's throw from property's edge.  Disney has also let their 3rd party travel agents know that they plan to allow offsite guests some ability to make advanced FP+ reservations as well.

You could also look into renting DVC points for that Kidani GV stay, but it will be pricey.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort (#6369) is another good option -- easier to get 2-bdrm exchanges than DVC, nice units, nice pools/water slides, located across from Downtown Disney, in Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 20, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort (#6369) is another good option -- easier to get 2-bdrm exchanges than DVC, nice units, nice pools/water slides, located across from Downtown Disney, in Lake Buena Vista.



True, but the points are just as high as trading for DVC. You could rent a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek off of Ebay or from one of the mega-renters who does direct rentals. It's pretty economical, and I like that resort a lot better than most of the DVC resorts (and I'm a DVC owner!).

Actually, OP, if your brother has a ton of Wyndham points at his disposal, maybe he could just book a 3 bedroom or a Presidential unit at Bonnet Creek directly.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree.  While Wyndham Bonnet Creek has become quite a bit less appealing to me through RCI (because the points are often as high as DVC and they no longer offer free Disney shuttles--or has that changed again?), they are still a good choice if you have Wyndham points or can rent through an owner (especially if you need and can get a larger unit).


----------

